# Moving to France For Work



## Jomap

Hi,

I have a couple of questions and I am struggling to get clear information.

1. If my current boss in the UK has a business overseas in France and an opportunity has arisen for me to go and work there for a minimum of at least 2 years, will I be able to put in a long stay visa application and travel in the interim until it is granted as you can stay there for 90 days?

2. Will I need a work permit for the initial 3 months or do I apply for a long-stay resident permit straightaway?

3. Are all work permits granted or is it only for certain professions?

4. Would I be able to travel during the current travel ban for this reason?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Jomap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a couple of questions and I am struggling to get clear information.
> 
> 1. If my current boss in the UK has a business overseas in France and an opportunity has arisen for me to go and work there for a minimum of at least 2 years, will I be able to put in a long stay visa application and travel in the interim until it is granted as you can stay there for 90 days?


Your employer will have to initiate the process for you to get a visa - basically just work authorization (which is simpler in the case where you're being transferred by your current employer). When your work authorization is granted, then you can apply for your long-stay visa. But you will need to wait until the effective date on your visa to move and certainly to start work in France. You can visit France for up to 90 days while waiting for your long-stay visa to come through, but when it does, you will have to exit France and re-enter to get your visa validated for your "long-stay."



> 2. Will I need a work permit for the initial 3 months or do I apply for a long-stay resident permit straightaway?


As noted above, there is no 90 day initial period. If you are in France on a Schengen visa, you are not allowed to work. Your employer has a limited amount of time to register you once you start working in France so that you are registered with the appropriate tax and social insurance agencies.



> 3. Are all work permits granted or is it only for certain professions?


There are a variety of types of work permits - it's up to your employer to handle the preliminaries and as I mentioned above, if you are transferring with your current employer, it may be a much easier route for your employer to get work authorization (as an "internal transfer").



> 4. Would I be able to travel during the current travel ban for this reason?


Not as a "tourist" (i.e. on the 90 day Schengen visa), but having a long-stay visa to take up employment in France is one of the specific conditions that will allow you to enter France from the UK.


----------



## Jomap

Thank you very much for the information. Just a few questions off the back of that:

So theoretically if you made the decision to move, would it be possible to get everything in order and move within one month? 

Do you need the work permit first before you can get the visa? 

How long would it take on average to get the work permit sorted?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Jomap said:


> So theoretically if you made the decision to move, would it be possible to get everything in order and move within one month?


Depends on what you need to "get in order" before making the move.



> Do you need the work permit first before you can get the visa?


Yup. It's not the work permit per se that you need - but the work authorization (which is obtained by the employer). Once the employer has done their part, then you can apply for the visa.



> How long would it take on average to get the work permit sorted?


Depends on the basis on which the employer is justifying the hire or transfer. If it's an "internal transfer" things go much quicker than if the employer is justifying it as a foreign hire (where they have to prove that they have tried and failed to find a local candidate.). And in the current (rather turbulent) climate, there may be a backlog of visa applications.


----------



## Crabtree

Basically it is all down to your employer to get the work authorisation Until they do you cannot work in France as a third country national


----------



## Jomap

So in this scenario - my boss over here has an independent estate agency who I work for. He also has a business over in France. However, it is not like a giant corporation with multiple offices in different parts of the world. So would that count as an ICT transfer?


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN

Those questions are for HR. Both companies must belong to same Group of companies and must not be idependant entities. "Documents providing evidence of the legal relationship between the employing establishment or company and the host company in France".

Plenty info if you google it. 
Search for “Talent Passport” and “ICT seconded employee” 3y residence permits.


----------

